# Fishing tournament bummer



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Talked to the Adrian College Bass Tournament team tonight. Came all the way to Florida and blew an engine today. Hope they can figure something out.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

MS fundraiser? I got 20 on it. Sureshot has 500…0h yeah has 2k


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

TroutFishingBear said:


> MS fundraiser? I got 20 on it. Sureshot has 500…0h yeah has 2k


It was a 250 HP merc. Going to need to bump it up a notch.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kentucky Christian’s Messer Brothers Claim Record-Breaking Win At Bassmaster College Series On Harris Chain


Matt and Lafe Messer of Kentucky Christian University have won the 2022 Strike King Bassmaster College Series at Harris Chain of Lakes presented by Bass Pro Shops with a two-day total of 61 pounds, 13 ounces. Photo by Kyle Jessie/B.A.S.S. January 22, 2022 LEESBURG, Fla. — A focused plan with...




anglerschannel.com


----------

